# Missing Norwegian Forest Cat - Hornsea, Humberside



## panvulcon (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi All, if anybody spots my norwegian forest cat (see photo) please ring 01964 537004. Last seen near Hornsea Freeport, Hornsea, East Riding of Yorkshire. See my other thread for more details. Reward for return.

Please no calls offering other animals for sale.

http://i993.photobucket.com/albums/af54/louieandlenny/louiesnow.jpg

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have quite a lot of family down your way so will ask them to keep an eye out. I couldn't find another thread, so could I be a bit cheeky and ask for some more information please? 

Age, sex, collar, microchip, neutered, and any distinguishing features would be really great if you could provide them. 

Thanks & sorry to bombard. Hopefully you'll be reunited soon.

How long has he/she been missing?


----------



## panvulcon (Mar 2, 2012)

thanks that would be very helpful. its been 3 nights now when he usually is back before 9pm when we lock him and his brother up for the night.

he is 2 years old now and is neutered without a collar but is tagged. he is very large being a forest cat with a huge bushy tail and mane.


----------



## panvulcon (Mar 2, 2012)

as requested see below for more details:

...my much loved neutered male Norwegian Forest Cat has gone missing and this will be his third night . I've heard this is not unusual for some cats but we always lock our forest cat brothers in on a night and they have only breached this routine once in the two years we've had them and that was for one night only. They graze on food rather than having specific feed times and are always in before 9pm.

I've created a map on google which i'll add post later to highlight the area's i have put posters and mail shots (i say ''i'' but its actually my family bless them as im stuck in bed with a broken hip joint - only 25 years old too!). I've followed advice on contacting rspca, local council, police station, vets but no feedback so far. We have also done a permitor check and will continue to do so everyday.

I've felt very useless in this whole scenario with the broken hip and all so put my effort into adding the cat to missing forums and this is when i came across gps trackers...


This is my question...

Am i been realistic in thinking that maybe his brother could help find him by using a gps tracker. The idea would be to track where my other cat is and hopefully detect a trend or find him trapped!

They arnt cheap but will be more than willing to invest the money if this increaes the chance of finding him plus the future security of always knowing where my cats are.

I look foward to hearing suggestions and if anybody has ever used these tracking devices which did you choose. Some charge like £250 and then theres one called pawtrack.com that are seemingley free???

I apolagise for the jumbled post but hopefully you get the idea of what im asking.

Andy


----------



## PetCartoons (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh dear, so sorry to read your cat is missing. I used to have a Maine Coon, very similar to Norwegian Forest cat (if not the same?) and it was adorable not to mention huge! Everytime he went off for a couple of days I completely panicked. Hopefully he's just gone for a wonder and he'll be back soon.


----------



## panvulcon (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for asking for them to keep an eye out. I originally wrote a longer response but it seems to have vanished so here are th details from other thread.

Hi All, my much loved neutered male Norwegian Forest Cat has gone missing and this will be his third night . I've heard this is not unusual for some cats but we always lock our forest cat brothers in on a night and they have only breached this routine once in the two years we've had them and that was for one night only. They graze on food rather than having specific feed times and are always in before 9pm.

I've created a map on google which i'll add post later to highlight the area's i have put posters and mail shots (i say ''i'' but its actually my family bless them as im stuck in bed with a broken hip joint - only 25 years old too!). I've followed advice on contacting rspca, local concil, police station, vets but no feedback so far. We have also done a permitor check and will continue to do so everyday.

I've felt very useless in this whole scenario with the broken hip and all so put my effort into adding the cat to missing forums and this is when i came across gps trackers...


This is my question...

Am i been realistic in thinking that maybe his brother could help find him by using a gps tracker. The idea would be to track where my other cat is and hopefully detect a trend or find him trapped!

They arnt cheap but will be more than willing to invest the money if this increaes the chance of finding him plus the future security of always knowing where my cats are.

I look foward to hearing suggions and if anybody has ever used these tracking devices which would you choose. Some charge like £250 and then theres one called pawtrack.com that are seemingley free???

I apolagise for the jumbled post but hopefully you get the idea of what im asking.

Andy


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_fingers crossed that kitty is found safe and well very soon._


----------



## panvulcon (Mar 2, 2012)

omg, we have him back safe and sound! he was stuck in a neighbours shed for 5 days! he has had plenty to eat and drink and is suprisingly full of beans. he's even wanting to go back out but that isnt going to happen for a couple of days at least.


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

So glad to see you have found him...he is beautiful


----------

